# Not sure if we can post website links



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I guess I'll try. Could do a youtube video soon if not.

Done around 1985.



http://regenerativemusic.net//Unused/15_Track_15.wav



Composer R.S. Pearson (all rights reserved)


----------

